# craigslist



## Hollypop1986

I use CL for everything here... buying, selling, finding a place, finding local events, getting jobs (I do freelance makeup artistry, so I have to find events that use those services), etc. Is there a site similar to this that is used in Mexico? I posed the same question to my friends and family on Facebook, but got no response. Even though Craigslist does have a section for Mexico, it just doesn't seem very busy, and a lot of the posts are in English, which alerts me to the fact that they probably assume a good portion of Craigslist users are from the States.


----------



## emilybcruz

Vivanuncios gets more traffic in many parts of Mexico. 

Vivanuncios: Anuncios clasificados gratis


----------



## Hollypop1986

Thank yoooouuuuu!!


----------



## TundraGreen

Hollypop1986 said:


> I use CL for everything here... buying, selling, finding a place, finding local events, getting jobs (I do freelance makeup artistry, so I have to find events that use those services), etc. Is there a site similar to this that is used in Mexico? I posed the same question to my friends and family on Facebook, but got no response. Even though Craigslist does have a section for Mexico, it just doesn't seem very busy, and a lot of the posts are in English, which alerts me to the fact that they probably assume a good portion of Craigslist users are from the States.


CraigsList for Mexican cities is mainly used by sellers who are looking for customers from north of the border. For example, a Spanish teacher friend of mine advertises there. Also, I know a landlord that advertises there. He is intentionally looking for non-Mexican tenants and he charges about twice the going rate for his rentals.

In addition to VivaAnuncios already mentioned, there are
http://www.mercadolibre.com.mx
Segundamano.mx | Seguro compras, seguro vendes


----------



## Isla Verde

Two other popular websites in Mexico:

wwwsegundamano.mx

Anuncios gratis - Anuncios gratuitos clasificados de departamentos, carros y empleo.


----------



## GARYJ65

I would think
olx.com.mx
segundamano.com.mx
mercadolibre.com.mx


----------



## serreyes

*Alternatives to Craigslist*

You're right. CraigsList doesn't have the traction it does in the U.S., even in Tijuana. 

Try out iBazar

I used them to buy my used Toyota as well as some appliances. Good luck!


----------



## sparks

Mano a Mano - Anuncios Clasificados de Puerto Vallarta in the Vallarta area


----------



## geoffbob

When I was in D.F and looking for an apartment on Craigslist I was told the same thing; Craigslist is not in fashion there and to use Vivanuncios. I scoured it and was, exasperatingly, the intended victim of a scam on four occasions...Risky Business but it might not be applicable to your situation. When I arrived in San Miguel de Allende and started looking for digs everyone said to use Craigslist because Vivanuncios wasn't in fashion. It's true, Craigslist in SMA is the place to look for apartments. Go figure.


----------



## Isla Verde

geoffbob said:


> When I was in D.F and looking for an apartment on Craigslist I was told the same thing; Craigslist is not in fashion there and to use Vivanuncios. I scoured it and was, exasperatingly, the intended victim of a scam on four occasions...Risky Business but it might not be applicable to your situation. When I arrived in San Miguel de Allende and started looking for digs everyone said to use Craigslist because Vivanuncios wasn't in fashion. It's true, Craigslist in SMA is the place to look for apartments. Go figure.


I figure that's because of the large number of US expats in San Miguel, who are used to using Craigslist. I hope you don't run into any scams where you're living now.


----------



## geoffbob

*fleecem*



Isla Verde said:


> I figure that's because of the large number of US expats in San Miguel, who are used to using Craigslist. I hope you don't run into any scams where you're living now.


You are correctamundo IV, segundamano was a much more straightforward resource. I already found out from the renter on the other side of the wall that I was fleeced on my apartment in SMA for the being of the NOB persuasion. They made the other SOB guests swear that they wouldn't tell but when I brought them under my Svengali spell they blabbed.


----------



## Isla Verde

geoffbob said:


> You are correctamundo IV, segundamano was a much more straightforward resource. I already found out from the renter on the other side of the wall that I was fleeced on my apartment in SMA for the being of the NOB persuasion. They made the other SOB guests swear that they wouldn't tell but when I brought them under my Svengali spell they blabbed.


So what are you going to do about it? Maybe confront your landlord with the truth and see what he (or she) has to say?


----------



## geoffbob

*Sow the wind reap the whirlwind*



Isla Verde said:


> So what are you going to do about it? Maybe confront your landlord with the truth and see what he (or she) has to say?


We have ways of dealing with such insolent fools!


----------



## Isla Verde

geoffbob said:


> We have ways of dealing with such insolent fools!


I'm sure you do! Let us know how it all turns out.


----------

